
AT&T requires police to hide Hemisphere phone spying - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/10/att-requires-police-hide-hemisphere-phone-spying
======
randcraw
I don't understand. Why is it that AT&T's patently illegal written
instructions to law enforcement agencies, instructing them to hide Hemisphere,
not clear evidence of conspiracy to violate federal law? How can the US
Attorney General plausibly _not_ charge all AT&T executives and law
enforcement agency representatives that authorized or signed this bold, broad,
illegal contract?

If the US Attorney General does not act, it's the duty of the EFF to sue and
charge the office with complicity, perhaps under organized crime racketeering
statutes.

Failing that, surely any rational person should avoid AT&T. Why invite home
invasion?

